

JQTouch - jQuery plugin for mobile web development - laktek
http://www.jqtouch.com/

======
snprbob86
This looks like an excellent library, the demo works nicely on my iPhone,
but...

I think that simulating native UI is a bad idea all around. If it looks like a
native app, acts like a native app, I expect it to do _everything_ like a
native app. This gets 90% of the way there, but due to the nature of the
browser will never be 100%. I think you are better off with a unique look and
feel that won't confuse users. You'll also spend less time developing it, as
you won't struggle to get every little detail to match.

~~~
cakesy
There is actually loads of sites out there, that duplicate the iphone
functionality, when in mobile mode. There are other toolkits to make your web
more iphone-like. It has its advantages and disadvantages. Most people don't
even know what the different is between a web app and an iphone app, so I
think it is a reasonably safe bet.

~~~
njharman
> Most people don't even know what the different is between a web app and an
> iphone app

Exactly! That is the problem. They don't know your web app is an iphone app.
So, they get annoyed when it doesn't have all the functionality of an iphone
app. They have higher bar of expectation that a webapp inherently can not
reach.

If it was obviously a "web page" then user expectations are much lower and
they are likely to be impressed by what it can do.

The key to success is not being good. It's being better than expected.

------
endlessvoid94
Tried this on my android and it was extremely laggy. The work looks good, but
the performance was subpar.

I'll definitely keep checking up on this project, though. Looks very
promising.

~~~
akamaka
I tried in on my second gen iPod Touch, and although it doeen't lag, I got a
lot of flicker, as well as UI elements getting stuck in the "on" position.

I like the idea, though, and would love to have a framework that just works on
devices that I can't test on.

~~~
davidkaneda
Which firmware version is it on, just so I know — 2.2 or 3.0? Thanks-

~~~
akamaka
2.2

------
chime
Swipe detection works pretty well on iPhone. Good job. I couldn't do a swipe
to turn on/off the toggle button. That would be a pretty sweet feature.

~~~
mitjak
Agreed. Also something isn't quite right with the toggle switch animation
itself. Lack of easing perhaps? Hard to tell. Throw me off though. Otherwise
looks and feels superb on 3GS and 3.0

------
nfriedly
That's funny, I was just going through old bookmarks the other day, and this
is one of the ones I decided to keep.

BTW, welcome to news.yc davidkaneda. If you like, you can drop links to
whatever projects you're working on in your profile:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=davidkaneda>

------
dmose
Hey NICE work!! I've been looking for something like this for a while... iUI
is great, but fails horribly on certain clients.

------
karanbhangui
I've been keeping an eye on this project. It's maturing nicely. However, for
those doing exclusive iphone/webkit dev, check out:
<http://paularmstrongdesigns.com/projects/basejs/>

It's much more lightweight and designed for said platform.

------
auston
Very slick - Even on the iPhone (3g) which has been a problem with other
frameworks.

------
eee777
Anyone know how this works for windows mobile devices?

~~~
davidkaneda
It doesn't, it's not meant to (I'm the creator, btw)-

------
va_coder
This looks awesome on the iphone

------
feverishaaron
How does this look on the Pre?

~~~
davidkaneda
Not perfectly- See some of the notes above-

